# Hi from Oklahoma



## cats2fancy (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi My name is Donna, and I have two wonderful Ragdolls named Bello Amico and Precious Tessorina. They are the loves of my life. I am looking forward to reading your stories and seeing your pictures. Here's a photo of each of my sweeties.

This is Bello Amico, aka The Maestro










My Precious Tessorina










Hugs
Donna, Bello, & Tessa :kittyball


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Georgous kitties! It seems like quite a few new members have Ragdolls.

I can see why! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, such beautiful cats


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome. I love the Ragdolls with the dark faces and blue eyes...very striking :lol:


----------



## tabby (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome. 
Your cats are gorgeous. Ragdolls are my dream cat. Hope to have one someday.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG they're beautiful....The Maestro looks the way that I would imagine a silver maned lion to look..so cool! :heart 

Welcome to the forum, I'm Mike, butler, can opener and keeper for the keys for the Jellicle Tribe of Mammoth Cave. :worship


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Donna! Your cats are stunning


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Donna. Your cats are really pretty.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have some very pretty cats, I would love to own a Ragdoll one day. Enjoy the forum and hope to see more pictures later :wink:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello Donna...  Welcome to the Cat Forum :kittyturn it's really nice to see you here...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

The kitties are stunning!


----------

